# Funny engine sound



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, here's my problem. When I acellerate(damn my spelling sux) my car is making a slightly higher pitch, almost weezing sound. it's coming from the left side of the engine near the alternator, but I'm not sure exactly what it is (or if it's serious). it'll make the sound often but sometimes it'll stop. Someone please help me!!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

*i dunno but i might b able to help*

uhhh, do you have an intake or upgraded air filter on your car? if so, check from the filter to the MAF all the way to the throttle body for any leaks of loose hoses. other wise just give your car a good look over on that side of the car. check for hanging wires that could rub up against the drive axel or any thing that looks out of place or loose....im not comming @ you as if you dont know n e thing but im not all sure what that else it could be....the alternater belt could b off or something, just check....rev. the engine and listen for the sound if it doesnt make the noise then its a moving part (probly the drive axel, wheel or brakes)


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

Are you sure it isn't the alternator that's making that noise? if it is have it checked.

Also try checking the air conditioning idler bearings.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Sometimes a water pump will cause a whining sound. I would look into that, but lok for antifreeze leaks around the front cover. Smell around this front cover when hot. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

The GA16DE engine has a common flaw that is well known...the use of plastic timing chain guides. I'm not saying this is your problem but it is common and http://www.courtesyparts.com/secondtier_b13.html has a timing chain kit for this. Basically, the guides wear, the chain starts to tick or slap against the water pump housing. If you don't have a tick or rattle then it's probably something else. Could be the power steering pump, that's near the alternator. I think we have the same problem occuring on one of our Sentra's.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I forgot to mention that I don't have power steering. Anyways, my car has stopped the sound. and I've narrowed it down to two things. 

The other night when I was on a couple of deliveries, my car killed on me like three times in about a minute. When I let off the gas. So I started it a 4th time and kept revving the engine on a coast and it stopped stalling. When it stopped killing on me it didn't make the sound anymore. So I think it was something with the alternator.

But now my A/C isn't blowing out any cold air. I think my A/C belt popped I guess I just might as well change all my belts out anyway.


----------

